# Fucking Stringlock



## Aden (Feb 22, 2011)

aagahgfjdkf

My stringlock's performance was degrading at an alarming rate (after two years of solidness), so I ordered new plates for it. TURNS OUT, it wasn't the plates that were the problem - it was the body of the stringlock itself that the strings were creating grooves in.







>:T

Maybe I'll just find a way to grind down the new plates so that they can cover the grooves instead of dropping 40 bucks on a new body


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 22, 2011)

That sucks man.


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 23, 2011)

wow your guitar sounds advanced the way you speak of all these moving parts. what brand is it? Ibanez, floating bridge.


----------



## Aden (Feb 23, 2011)

My guitar is a Schecter C-1 Elite, and I later put on a Kahler hybrid trem (can be floating or fixed depending on what you want) and stringlock c:


----------



## GatodeCafe (Feb 25, 2011)

Dude stringslocks are for quitters anyway. Real men tune in the middle of songs.


----------



## Aden (Feb 25, 2011)

GatodeCafe said:


> Dude stringslocks are for quitters anyway. Real men tune in the middle of songs.


 
I am a ninny baby man


----------



## Namba (Feb 25, 2011)

GatodeCafe said:


> Dude stringslocks are for quitters anyway. Real men tune in the middle of songs.



Who tunes their guitars, anyway?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 16, 2011)

luti-kriss said:


> Who tunes their guitars, anyway?


 
people who aren't hipsters :V


----------



## Aden (Mar 16, 2011)

I like how I still haven't fixed this

I'll probably just go down to Ace and ask them if they can cut me a piece of metal for cheap instead of buying a new stringlock body


----------

